

Old-Timer reaction to newbies - scottshea
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2012/07/kicking-off-the-summer-of-love/

======
johns
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

> Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait.

